# Hot Lemonade



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2016)

I know no one drinks hot lemonade in the summer, but I was thinking about this the other day. 

I've always had hot lemonade when I got a sore throat and sometimes I just heat it up in winter to drink, like hot apple cider. 

I always thought everyone drank hot lemonade at one point or another, so I was surprised to hear coworkers telling me I was crazy. I figured hot lemonade can't be all that strange, since we have iced tea and iced coffee.

So am I the only person to drink hot lemonade?


----------



## blissful (Aug 16, 2016)

We mix lemon juice, honey, and water, heat it, and we call it Bee Puke Tea. We use it for comfort and for a sore throat/cough.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 16, 2016)

blissful said:


> We mix lemon juice, honey, and water, heat it, and we call it Bee Puke Tea. We use it for comfort and for a sore throat/cough.



"Bee Puke Tea"... add whiskey and now you're talkin'.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2016)

Never heard of hot lemonade, but I love cold lemonade, so I'm going to try this when the weather cools off.


----------



## blissful (Aug 17, 2016)

The 'bee puke' name came from my little kids, when they learned that honey is processed by bees and the bees regurgitate the honey out, hence bee puke. It always gave way to silly laughter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2016)

I like the name, Bliss.  I also like Bee Puke honey lemonade when I have a sore throat.  Or even when I don't, it's tasty!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2016)

We've called it 'bee spit'. 

I'd try this hot lemonade drink come this winter.  Maybe a little whiskey now and then as Kay said.  I haven't bought whiskey in decades!


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 17, 2016)

So I guess I _was_ the only one to drink hot lemonade (by itself) then.........


----------

